# Best quality leather case?



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I know about Oberons (designs don't really appeal to me) and the Amazon lighted case (just read the report of its lack of quality), but are there any others that have some decent REAL leather?  I don't like the light on the Amazon one either because it's not evenly distributed, I don't think any would be.  I use a reading lamp anyway so it's a moot point.  I just want a case, no light.


----------



## CAR (Aug 1, 2010)

berfles said:


> I know about Oberons (designs don't really appeal to me) and the Amazon lighted case (just read the report of its lack of quality), but are there any others that have some decent REAL leather? I don't like the light on the Amazon one either because it's not evenly distributed, I don't think any would be. I use a reading lamp anyway so it's a moot point. I just want a case, no light.


I had a Amazon lighted case and I thought the build quality was excellent. Go with the unlighted version.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Weird, I think the build quality of the Amazon cover is actually quite good. While I liked the design and exterior look of the Oberon cover I had for my original Kindle, I thought the overall design quality to be lacking. The worst of any case I've owned to be honest - nothing huge, just little things [but big things IMO for an $80 case]. :\
Anyway, if you don't want the built-in light version of the Amazon cover (I *love* the built-in light) then I'd probably recommend to look at other cases (there are a TON). Without the light the Amazon cover would be quite ordinary.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't really mind "ordinary", other than Oberon cases, they're all generally the same looks wise.

I actually worry about the Amazon version's securing method, I don't like having metal around a plastic device.  One slip while putting it in or taking it out will gouge the Kindle.  Maybe if I see how it's done I won't mind as much, maybe YouTube has a video of it.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The security method is a complete non-issue imo. I have no problems getting the Kindle in or out or am I the slighest bit worried about gouging my kindle. You could always just order one and see what you think - returning it if you don't like it. Target sells them now as well so you could probably just buy one there and return it if you didn't like it [I recall Target's return policy being pretty generous].


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll head down to Target some time to check it out before buying if it comes to that specific case.  Or at least to check the quality of the leather, since many case for things advertise "genuine leather" and it turns out to be junk.  Not seeing any 3rd generation Kindle stuff on their site though.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I love my Noreve case that I have for my DXG - don't know if their K3 cases are available yet, but I think they make a quality product.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

Best Buy stores now have the Kindle in stock. They are carrying Amazon and M-Edge cases so you can actually go look and assess the quality of those covers in person.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Cole Haan is delicious!  I've got the saddle tan and am absolutely in love with it.  I sold my Oberon after a year and bought the Cole Haan which was on sale for $50.  Cole Haan was the cover I initially wanted but it was quite expensive when it first came out.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

JCBeam said:


> Cole Haan is delicious! I've got the saddle tan and am absolutely in love with it. I sold my Oberon after a year and bought the Cole Haan which was on sale for $50. Cole Haan was the cover I initially wanted but it was quite expensive when it first came out.


That one looks nice, but I don't think they have a Kindle 3 version. Plus it's ungodly expensive, though I may consider it if they get make Kindle 3 versions.

EDIT: My bad, they do have kindle 3 versions.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CAR said:


> I had a Amazon lighted case and I thought the build quality was excellent. Go with the unlighted version.


I totally agree. My lighted cover is great!


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree that the Amazon cover is very well made, but the leather itself feels cheap to me. That said, it has held up very well banging around in my purse; softer leather would probably be looking a little distressed by now.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Eh, I don't think I'll be happy unless I get a case from an actual leather company, like that Noreve or Cole Haan.  I'll still check the Amazon case out in a store first, but if the leather feels cheap I'm not going to like it.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumping this back up to see if any new cases have come out that are good quality leather. I just want a plain leather case made of quality leather, and prefer not to have it secure the Kindle with those dumb straps on all the corners. Are there any like that actually fit the slots on the Kindle?

Why won't this Cole Haan work, are the hinges that different?

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJNQ

I keep reading how people aren't that thrilled with the Kindle3's Cole Haan and liked the one for Kindle2 better.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

berfles said:


> Why won't this Cole Haan work, are the hinges that different?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B0026IBJNQ


The hinge placement for the K3 is totally different than the K2.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

berfles.. I don't know that you have stated, but I presume you have a Kindle3. If so, then no the Cole Haan cover you linked will not fit as it was designed for the Kindle2 (which is bigger). here is a link to a similar Cole Haan designed for the k3.

http://www.amazon.com/Cole-Haan-Hand-Stained-Leather-Generation/dp/B003S3SOVI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1296940786&sr=8-1

(I would keep in mind, however, that some are reporting the same freezing as has been occurring with the Amazon non-lighted cover.)


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

berfles said:


> Bumping this back up to see if any new cases have come out that are good quality leather. I just want a plain leather case made of quality leather, and prefer not to have it secure the Kindle with those dumb straps on all the corners. Are there any like that actually fit the slots on the Kindle?
> 
> Why won't this Cole Haan work, are the hinges that different?
> 
> ...


How about the Noreve- no straps and good quality leather?
http://www.noreve.com/index.html?manufacturers_id=59&osCsid=1ba3af2fb4b9778ecaafc2fca71c37fc


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> The hinge placement for the K3 is totally different than the K2.


That blows, I could have lived with a bunch of room since the Kindle3 is a little smaller, but that won't work at all.

Yes, I have the Kindle3, but don't want the v3 Cole Haan because of the comments I read, and I would prefer to not spend $80 on a case (but if I find one worth it, I will)

I thought about the Noreve but don't like all the dumb pockets on the inside, I don't want pockets with rough stitching being smashed onto the Kindle. I don't see why it's so hard for someone to just make a normal real leather case without all sorts of extra stuff  The Cole Haan would be perfect if the hinges weren't totally different.

So almost 5 months later and still nothing that catches my eye


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

One of the nice things about having an inside pocket is that you can stick a business card in there so that if you lose the Kindle, there is another way to let someone find your contact info.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

berfles said:


> That blows, I could have lived with a bunch of room since the Kindle3 is a little smaller, but that won't work at all.
> 
> Yes, I have the Kindle3, but don't want the v3 Cole Haan because of the comments I read, and I would prefer to not spend $80 on a case (but if I find one worth it, I will)
> 
> ...


I had to come to the conclusion that there is no perfect case out there. It's a matter of deciding what you can live with and what you can live without and then settling on something.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> One of the nice things about having an inside pocket is that you can stick a business card in there so that if you lose the Kindle, there is another way to let someone find your contact info.


I can see that as a plus for some people, but I haven't taken mine anywhere yet. I just want something I can put it in here on my desk so it doesn't get dusty, I have it in a microfiber pouch right now and I'm constantly having to worry about bumping it, plus the pouch takes up a lot more room.



kari said:


> I had to come to the conclusion that there is no perfect case out there. It's a matter of deciding what you can live with and what you can live without and then settling on something.


Agreed, I guess the Cole Haan is still top on my list, since I never used the V2 case I doubt I'll care about any difference people talk about. More than I want to spend, but we'll see.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

no rough sticking or plastic or anything 'smashed' against the Kindle, re the Noreve.  I think it's an amazing, amazing cover and will always be my go-to cover, whatever edition of Kindle I have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

It sounds like you want a cover made of high quality leather but refuse to pay a lot for it. From my experience high quality leather usually has a high price tag, but it's worth it. 

I would avoid any cover that uses that terrible hinge system. There are tons upon tons of complaints of them causing Kindles to reboot and sometimes crack.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

If a sleeve is what you want, this shop has absolutely gorgeous Kindle sleeves. I bought an Ostrich leather sleeve in the most beautiful blue. Workmanship is excellent. The only thing I was uncomfortable with is there is very little padding, so I lined mine in felt. I thought the closure would be a problem, but if you put your Kindle in head first, the closure is not close to the screen. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/GardenourLeather?section_id=7125139


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> It sounds like you want a cover made of high quality leather but refuse to pay a lot for it. From my experience high quality leather usually has a high price tag, but it's worth it.
> 
> I would avoid any cover that uses that terrible hinge system. There are tons upon tons of complaints of them causing Kindles to reboot and sometimes crack.


I don't "refuse" to pay a lot for it, I prefer not to pay $80 on a case that I'm not even sure I will like, I don't want to pay a premium price for something I'm not 100% thrilled with.

I don't really want a sleeve either, I don't like the idea of sliding it in and out of something, I am overly anal with things and never liked sliding devices into anything due to light scratches over time. Call it dumb, but that's just the way I am with these things.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Have you looked at cases by Piel Frama?

http://www.pielframa.com/amazon-kindle-3-cases.htm

http://www.amazon.com/Piel-Frama-Amazon-Premium-Leather/dp/B00498MF48

Kindle Forum members seem not to talk about Saddleback Leather very much but SB's leather is amazing. If you want a sleeve, theirs are among the cheapest options at $41 (despite SB's normally high prices):

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/109-Gadget-Pouch-Medium

[Edit: Just found this  detailed review of the Gadget Pouch on these forums.]

Note that every picture shown seems to be of a white K3, and that K3 compatibility is guaranteed. If I were buying a pouch, I'd consider the Saddlebag in chestnut or medium dark coffee (though I do wish it had a cover flap).

Normally, I'd tell you to look at the Kate Spade sale, but those models are discounted precisely because they (1) have hinges and (2) are known to have caused issues with the K3 (though some users on these boards report no issues at all):

http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-new-york-Generation/dp/B000HBXZXG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1296998666&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-new-york-Generation/dp/B000HBXZXG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1296998666&sr=1-3

What color interests you? M-Edge is having a half-off-second-item sale though Valentine's Day, but only certain cases are true leather and their colors are limited. The cases described as using "microfiber" leather are faux leather; those that say "genuine leather" and "patent leather" are not. One selling point: The leather cases are between $40-45, or two for $60-65. I can tell you from holding it that the Antique Jacket is leather-covered but has backing in cardboard or some other material, just as books often do. If that's a deal-breaker for you, then be advised. The slender inside pocket is all wool and leather; there's nothing to damage the K3's screen.

M-Edge was offering a free eLuminator Kindle light on Groundhog's Day, but you just missed that perk.

Code: SHOPVDAY11.

Relevant models:

Go Jacket (patent leather and crocodile embossed: blue, purple and red)
Antique Jacket ("100% oil rubbed genuine leather"; it feels and looks like suede: "mocha," or dark tan)


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Noreve.  Soft leather, great rail system (no hinges) very sleek, lots of colors to choose from.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

The OP stated they were ambivalent about Noreve, uninterested in Oberon and keen on not paying $80 for their case, which is why I took the trouble to compile the above list.  They seem not to like the Noreve's clear pockets.  

Still, if people keep posting endorsements for Noreve, perhaps the OP will reconsider.
Noreve's newer pebbled ("Ambition") and vintage ("Exception") leathers look interesting.  I'm surprised no one on these boards has posted pictures of Noreve cases in pebbled chestnut or vintage sandy.  It's hard to find leather Kindle cases with that aesthetic at the moment.

Personally, I wouldn't have bought one of their soft leather cases. I'm done with that style, which always looks best when it's new, and prefer their new direction.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Kindle Forum members seem not to talk about Saddleback Leather very much but SB's leather is amazing. If you want a sleeve, theirs are among the cheapest options at $41 (despite SB's normally high prices):
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/109-Gadget-Pouch-Medium
> 
> [Edit: Just found this  detailed review of the Gadget Pouch on these forums.]


There is lots of Saddleback love here at Kindleboards... the sleeve was discussed in the accessory thread until someone decided to give Saddleback it's own thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38476.0.html


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

There is this one althouth it looks like a K2 so not sure about a K3:
http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=3G43&adv=80488&cm_mmc=Become-_-Prod_feeds-_-Prod_feeds-_-80488

Maybe Noreve would make one without the pockets and the easel? It seems like the nounting system is what you want.

I thought I read that Oberon would do one without a design but can't say for sure. It would have the corner straps though.

Fortte makes beautiful leather items. I emailed them regarding making one like the Noreve since there isn't a US source. When I ordered my iphone cases I had a lot of options for leather, style, etc.... They customized the size for me because of the case my phone was in. The do have book style cases for other devices so they might be willing to make one for you based on exactly what you want. I found them very responseive and easy to work with. Prices were not bad and if they have a coupon code you can use that even for custom work. Here is an example of a book style case:
http://www.fortte.com/scr/showproduct.php/1070?type=0
When you select an item, you get the customization options so you can see their leathers. If you are not having any luck, sending them an email is worth a try.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, I noticed that after my second search.  Can't understand why Saddleback hadn't penetrated the Kindle Accessories forum while I've been here (until just now with a thread about one of their bags).  The pouch never seems to get mentioned when people are listing leather cases and sleeves -- people tend to mention Noreve and Oberon.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

maries said:


> Maybe Noreve would make one without the pockets and the easel? It seems like the nounting system is what you want.


Ain't gonna happen! I emailed them to see if I could buy a red cover without the easel. They said they can't modify their designs. Makes no sense to me. If they already make the black one without an easel, what's there to modify? Just use red (or whatever color) instead. They don't seem to be very customer friendly. I'll continue my search for a plain, good quality leather cover. One will turn up eventually.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice finds, Marie! I went right by the leather and color options on Fortte's [sic] site, thinking they only offered black.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

maries said:


> Fortte makes beautiful leather items. I emailed them regarding making one like the Noreve since there isn't a US source. When I ordered my iphone cases I had a lot of options for leather, style, etc.... They customized the size for me because of the case my phone was in. The do have book style cases for other devices so they might be willing to make one for you based on exactly what you want. I found them very responseive and easy to work with. Prices were not bad and if they have a coupon code you can use that even for custom work. Here is an example of a book style case:
> http://www.fortte.com/scr/showproduct.php/1070?type=0
> When you select an item, you get the customization options so you can see their leathers. If you are not having any luck, sending them an email is worth a try.


Wow you can personalize these with your name or logo. How cool is that?!!! Yowza!!!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> The OP stated they were ambivalent about Noreve, uninterested in Oberon and keen on not paying $80 for their case, which is why I took the trouble to compile the above list. They seem not to like the Noreve's clear pockets.


Sorry. I was answering the original question with my opinion on which cover I ended up with twice after trying 4 or 5 others and why.

But thank YOU "Lysis and Isis" for schooling me. Much appreciated.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Wow you can personalize these with your name or logo. How cool is that?!!! Yowza!!!


Yes you can. I had my name put on my iphone case. And with all sorts of leather options, I think they could be a great source for covers. They seemed open to the idea of making covers when I emailed tham so maybe more emails. They might not understand the possible market. And they were very nice to deal with. Plus the coupon code specials are great.

I never saw the company advertise but was googling to find a nice case for my phone. It is in an Otterbox case so wouldn't fit in a normal case. I thought I would find one for a larger phone to fit and then found Fortte.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Kindgirl said:


> But thank YOU "Lysis and Isis" for schooling me. Much appreciated.


Actually, I pointed out that the Noreve and Oberon cases had been mentioned repeatedly to encourage people to try to mention more brands, which they did. In your favor, I also suggested that repeatedly mentioning Noreve might be a strategy for getting the OP to change their mind, and then said that the newer leathers Noreve has been using are a good reason for anyone who's rejected Noreve to reconsider.

This isn't about schooling people, it's about being constructive and not taking everything personally. For example: If I didn't know better, I'd think you put my name in quotes and resorted to all caps to put me in my place. Fortunately, I realize you're above that and were only kidding around.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

While there are many covers out there that could be mentioned it is most helpful if people recommend ones they are familiar with. We can all do a google search and read the product description but having trusted forum members tell us which product they like and why is very helpful. 

Realizing that there are no perfect covers... I will once again rave about my Oberon cover. Soft leather, comfortable to hold, not cluttered with unnecessary pockets, Beautiful design...!! I do not do this to change anyone's mind, but because I truly love my cover!!


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

maries said:


> And with all sorts of leather options, I think they could be a great source for covers. They seemed open to the idea of making covers when I emailed tham so maybe more emails. They might not understand the possible market. And they were very nice to deal with. Plus the coupon code specials are great.


I sent them an email as well. Hopefully, if they receive enough inquiries, they will look into manufacturing a high quality leather case for the K3 soon. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

I like your ebullience in mentioning Oberon: clearly, you love that case.



Bonbonlover said:


> While there are many covers out there that could be mentioned it is most helpful if people recommend ones they are familiar with. We can all do a google search and read the product description but having trusted forum members tell us which product they like and why is very helpful.


True of many threads and situations. Perhaps not _as_ true of this thread, in which the OP was fairly clear, but also not _un_true. Besides which, to your credit, the purposes of threads do change, and the OP shouldn't be the only person to benefit from this thread.

In defense of google searches, let me add that not everyone inputs the same terms or looks at what they find in the same way. I made it to Fortte's site, for example, but it took marie to point out details to which I'd been blind. And we don't come upon these things strictly by google but by following our own trains of thought.

Lastly, I happen to own cases by Noreve, Oberon, M-Edge and Gardenour Leather, but hadn't thought it relevant to offer my user's opinion of each one here. That's only because you and I look upon things differently, as human beings often do.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

(Correction:  I own cases by the aforementioned manufacturers, but two of them -- the Oberon and the Noreve -- are not for the Kindle, but give me a sense of each company's product, craftsmanship, materials and aesthetic.)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> (Correction: I own cases by the aforementioned manufacturers, but two of them -- the Oberon and the Noreve -- are not for the Kindle, but give me a sense of each company's product, craftsmanship, materials and aesthetic.)


Well then, let me take this opportunity to tell you how good the oberon case is for the kindle.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice nudge!

That's how I was hoping this conversation would go.  People are never too fragile to disagree -- however temporarily -- but stay good friends.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Have you looked at cases by Piel Frama?
> 
> http://www.pielframa.com/amazon-kindle-3-cases.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to get that list compiled. The Saddleback looks nice, my only concern is pig hide isn't exactly that soft, and sliding the Kindle in an out would worry me. That's the main reason I shy away from sleeves.

The Piel Frama looks nice too, but that securing method covers way too much of the Kindle. I guess I've changed my mind as to hinge mount vs straps, but that is just a little much. It's almost like a sleeve and case in one.



maries said:


> There is this one althouth it looks like a K2 so not sure about a K3:
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=3G43&adv=80488&cm_mmc=Become-_-Prod_feeds-_-Prod_feeds-_-80488
> 
> Maybe Noreve would make one without the pockets and the easel? It seems like the nounting system is what you want.
> ...


I like both of these... The Orvis looks almost exactly like what I want, but since it shows a Kindle2 I don't know if it would work. I guess I could e-mail them about it.

Interesting you say you thought Oberon would do cases without designs, I would really consider one if they did that. I find all of their designs annoying and "loud" and wondered why they can't just offer a plain one.

The Fortte actually looks good for a sleeve too, it doesn't look so tight that there'd be a lot of friction sliding it in and out, and it's lined with microfiber. The customizing is a nice touch, as is the price. Do you know of any coupon codes for them? I may ask them about a book style case, just to see what they say. So far I think they are leading the pack, thanks for all the suggestions, I've never heard of these before.


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

berfles, I have my K3 in the Saddleback sleeve and have had for months.  I'm like you in that I'm real picky about my stuff so you can believe me when I tell you there are no marks of any kind on my Kindle from sliding it in and out of the sleeve!  I love the sleeve and feel like my Kindle is very protected when in it.  I love the fact that it won't just slip out but yet is so easy to remove from the sleeve when I want to read.  Just my opinion, but I love mine and believe you might be very happy with Saddleback as their workmanship is the best!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Jcas (Sep 3, 2010)

+1 for Piel Frama, i have one on my DXG and my iphone case is also Piel Frama, i love them.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Befles,
On the Fortte home page they had a coupon code for a discount if you submitted a bad weather pic but if you sign up for notices you should get frequent codes for a discount.   They increased the size of the case I wanted to accomodate the Otterbox and my request that it not be a tight fit.  Once I had the order, their rep emailed me and we went back and forth to get things set the way I wanted.   While it wasn't for an e-reader, I was impressed with this company when I dealt with them.   It wouldn't hurt to email them and see what they could do for you.  You could include links or pics of things you like about different cases.   I know the frustration of knowing what you want and having trouble finding it.


----------



## smmark (Feb 1, 2011)

kari said:


> I had to come to the conclusion that there is no perfect case out there. It's a matter of deciding what you can live with and what you can live without and then settling on something.


Hear hear.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have both an Amazon lighted cover and an Oberon (my 3rd), and both are good quality. I LOVE my Oberon, and use it a lot more than I use my Amazon case. There's nothing shoddy or less than fantastic about the quality of my Oberon, and I have found the workmanship to be perfect on all three of my Oberons. I guess it's a matter of "to each his own." 

Hope you find the case that you're wanting.


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

I picked up the black leather K3 Cole Haan cover from the Cole Haan store which was actually cheaper than on Amazon (they had a sale going about a month ago).  Has worked great with no problems so far.

Best one I have seen or used but it was the exact style that I was looking for.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

rahrah12 said:


> I picked up the black leather K3 Cole Haan cover from the Cole Haan store which was actually cheaper than on Amazon (they had a sale going about a month ago). Has worked great with no problems so far.
> 
> Best one I have seen or used but it was the exact style that I was looking for.


I hope it continues to work without issues. My husband was using this before I got him the Oberon and did have issues. It is a nice looking cover though. Wish there was something you could do to easiy solve the hinge problem.


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

I ordered the black Noreve for my Kindle 3 and it will ship next week.  I hope it is everything I think it will be.  So far I have had the amazon lighted cover (didn't like the light coverage), the medge executive jacket with illuminator light, the medge capital jacket because it protected the Kindle better for carrying in my pocketbook ( really didn't like reading the Kindle with the zipper around the case) and then I saw and ordered the Vera Bradley case so I also ordered the medge executive jacket with the new attachment system.  It's a snug fit in the Vera Bradley and I like the new attachment, but I really miss having real leather, hence the order of the Noreve which will also have a slimmer profile to fit in my Vera Bradley case and I like their attachment system.  Needless to say, I've spent more money on all my cases then I spent on the Kindle!   It really is a matter of trial and error.  Wish that there was one store that carried them all, so we could take our Kindle in and try them all in one place!


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

beama said:


> Wish that there was one store that carried them all, so we could take our Kindle in and try them all in one place!


Amen! I'm not crazy about the quality of the leather on the Amazon leather but it is not a bad case. I was surprised at how heavy it is after picking up the unlighted case at BestBuy. I have a few more cases on order, too. Always searching for that perfect fit. Amazing how much we spend on cases, isn't it? Kinda like purses and shoes. You really only NEED one, but.....


----------



## rahrah12 (Jan 28, 2011)

maries said:


> I hope it continues to work without issues. My husband was using this before I got him the Oberon and did have issues. It is a nice looking cover though. Wish there was something you could do to easiy solve the hinge problem.


I didn't even know that there was a problem with them until I got to this site...lol

Oh well...I am happy with it.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

Newbie here and not at all trying to hijack this thread..but since there are several posters with emphatic oberon leanings responding to this thread I can't help but ask your advice..re oberon..do you have or suggest the cover with or without the wool lining? (I do not have dogs or allergies etc). Thank you very much.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Rosey... I have an Oberon with wool (I do have 2 large furry dogs and 3 long haired cats) I have not problem with it picking up the hair bunnies which seem to be all over my house. I like the wool and the feeling it has. It sorta warms the leather for me. I also think it does add some soft protection to the front of my kindle. 

You will probably find as many who are glad they don't have the wool as those who love it... So hard to say...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

rosey22 said:


> Newbie here and not at all trying to hijack this thread..but since there are several posters with emphatic oberon leanings responding to this thread I can't help but ask your advice..re oberon..do you have or suggest the cover with or without the wool lining? (I do not have dogs or allergies etc). Thank you very much.


I've got 2 Oberons, one w/ & one w/out the wool. I prefer the one w/out as I find it irritates my hand. I've got sensitive skin and cannot even wear cashmere w/out a layer in between. My 9 yr old daughter inherited my K1 w/the wool and she doesn't mind it at all. I'd say it's all personal preference. Oberon will happily make it w/out the wool, just specify in your order.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got mine, it has the wool. I think it's lovely! and it seems to give just a little extra bump protection to the screen. That being said, it's not super soft wool felt, it's more like overcoat weight/texture. For anyone that has a wool sensitivity, it would probably be wise to go without.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

rosey22 said:


> Newbie here and not at all trying to hijack this thread..but since there are several posters with emphatic oberon leanings responding to this thread I can't help but ask your advice..re oberon..do you have or suggest the cover with or without the wool lining? (I do not have dogs or allergies etc). Thank you very much.


I've had 3 Oberons, and all have had wool lining. I don't have a sensitivity to wool, and I love the lining. I don't have indoor pets, but my daughters both have pets at their homes, and I don't see much of a problem. Once in awhile, I pluck a dog or cat hair off of it, but it's no big deal. I like the way the wool feels, and it tends to make the cover seem a bit warmer and of more protection for my Kindle 3.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

To the OP, have you seen the Oberon DaVinci case? That's fairly plain, but I understand if you don't want any design at all. I loved my MEdge Go case for my K2, but they are no longer made out of real leather, which is a total bummer. Good luck in your search!


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't vouch for the quality as I haven't seen it, but this leather case from CyberAcoustics might be what you are looking for:
http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/KC-3000BK


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> I loved my MEdge Go case for my K2, but they are no longer made out of real leather, which is a total bummer.


Actually, some of the current Go cases are made of real leather, which I confirmed with M-Edge. They're the ones called Patent and Crocodile-Embossed Leather and not "Microfiber Leather," which always means "annoyingly synthetic leather-like wombat chew toy."

The catch is that your choices are limited to red, blue and purple and the price is $5.00 more. (I didn't ask about the "crackled" gold and silver covers because, for one thing, I'm a guy.)

M-Edge has gotten a lot of complaints about dropping their leather construction and gimping their designs. As I said above, that might be part of the reason they're returning to real leather with certain of their newest covers (Antique Jacket, Classic Jacket, etc.) If their sales confirm that opinion, we might see a return to the materials and designs we preferred.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Lysis_and_Isis said:


> Actually, some of the current Go cases are made of real leather, which I confirmed with M-Edge. They're the ones called Patent and Crocodile-Embossed Leather and not "Microfiber Leather," which always means "annoyingly synthetic leather-like wombat chew toy."
> 
> The catch is that your choices are limited to red, blue and purple and the price is $5.00 more. (I didn't ask about the "crackled" gold and silver covers because, for one thing, I'm a guy.)
> 
> M-Edge has gotten a lot of complaints about dropping their leather construction and gimping their designs. As I said above, that might be part of the reason they're returning to real leather with certain of their newest covers (Antique Jacket, Classic Jacket, etc.) If their sales confirm that opinion, we might see a return to the materials and designs we preferred.


Thanks for the info! That's good to know. And LOL at the wombat chew toy.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

beama said:


> I can't vouch for the quality as I haven't seen it, but this leather case from CyberAcoustics might be what you are looking for:
> http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases-and-Covers/KC-3000BK


The CA rep stated in the other thread that they use a "split" leather, or better known as PU Leather, meaning this technically isn't really leather.


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

jd78 said:


> The CA rep stated in the other thread that they use a "split" leather, or better known as PU Leather, meaning this technically isn't really leather.


Thanks for that clarification. Here's the description from Wikipedia!
"Bicast leather (also known as bycast leather, split leather or PU. leather) is a split leather with a layer of polyurethane applied to the surface and then embossed. Bycast was originally made for the shoe industry and recently was adopted by the furniture industry. The resulting product is cheaper than top grain leather and has an artificially consistent texture that is easier to clean and maintain.

The use of the term "leather" in relation to this bicast treatment is considered a misrepresentation and therefore not permitted in the United Kingdom and New Zealand.[1][clarification needed] Furniture made with bicast exhibits none of the characteristics associated with genuine leather; it will not develop a patina or suppleness nor otherwise "improve with age". With constant use the polyurethane layer will crack and split free of its backing.[2][3]

Modern technology permits up to three or four horizontal layers being taken from a single hide. The leather used in the backing of bicast is a thin, otherwise worthless, layer remaining after better quality layers have been removed for traditional leather work[citation needed] and contributes nothing to the look and feel of the end product.

Furniture manufacturers[who?] say that the main benefit of bicast leather is its price. Lower grades of leather can be used during the manufacturing process and treating with polyurethane gives a uniform shine and a long-lasting "like new" appearance. Bicast leather looks best, they say, on furniture with taut seat cushions and pillows. It can easily be cleaned with a damp cloth. New bicast leather furniture can have a slight chemical smell, but this typically dissipates about a week after the piece is exposed to air.[4]"


----------



## Phildeeze (Feb 15, 2011)

Though I think the new lighted Kindle cover with the built in light is the best cover they make there are other options. The m-edge go is a good looking case and can be purchased without the add on light. The only downside to using a regular reading light is the need for batteries. With Kindles new cover, if your Kindle turns on then so will your light. Also the pictures on amazon do not do the light justice. The light spreads across the page with no problem. Yeah it is a bit brighter in the top corner but not by much it is pretty even throughout. So in answer to your question I would say the m-edge go is the second best choice.


----------



## smmark (Feb 1, 2011)

Well if you don't like any of the leather cases out there then you could always find a cow and make your own 

Not such a silly idea! Okay, maybe a bit about the cow but with a bit of effort you most certainly could put together something interesting. I see no problem with the official cover though.


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Just received my Noreve tradition case for the K3 in black.  Ordered it on Febtuary 7th and it was shipped on February 14th, arriving today the 16th- amazing, all the way from France in two days.  I LOVE it!  The leather is beyond compare to any other case I have owned (Kindle lighted case and Medge), it fits perfectly into my Vera Bradley Symphony Kindle case with room to add my mighty bright light if I wish and it is a delight to hold and read from.  After a number of trials and errors, I have found the perfect case!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

beama said:


> Just received my Noreve tradition case for the K3 in black. Ordered it on March 7th and it was shipped on March 14th, arriving today the 16th- amazing, all the way from France in two days. I LOVE it! The leather is beyond compare to any other case I have owned (Kindle lighted case and Medge), it fits perfectly into my Vera Bradley Symphony Kindle case with room to add my mighty bright light if I wish and it is a delight to hold and read from. After a number of trials and errors, I have found the perfect case!


Yay!!  Did you get it with the kickstand or without?


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Yay!!  Did you get it with the kickstand or without?


With the kickstand- just in case I ever need it and I find it adds no bulk to the case- not even aware it is there.


----------



## James Lazy Bones (Feb 18, 2011)

Just ordered the Cole Haan brown leather cover for the DX.  I was not happy with the Amazon cover, it felt too hard.  The Cole Haan has a luxurious old world feel about it which contrasts nicely with the sleek modern DX.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I continue to very patiently wait for the Octovo leather case for a K3.  Their reps say it's coming...

BTW, I did a lot of research for a pure, quality leather cover and the only ones I found were Cole Haan (but the K3 cover is supposedly inferior to the K2), Noreve, Oberon, and Octovo.  I found that people had different opinions of what "leather" really is.  Think cow, goat, lamb, etc.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

spotsmom said:


> I continue to very patiently wait for the Octovo leather case for a K3. Their reps say it's coming...
> 
> BTW, I did a lot of research for a pure, quality leather cover and the only ones I found were Cole Haan (but the K3 cover is supposedly inferior to the K2), Noreve, Oberon, and Octovo. I found that people had different opinions of what "leather" really is. Think cow, goat, lamb, etc.


Is this the one?

http://www.octovo.com/product.aspx?cid=72&pid=44


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Noreve! The best, in my opinion. The wallet thing inside really doesn't take up much room, and it definitely doesn't push against the screen. It's a high quality, no-fuss case; it doesn't take up much room, and it protects my Kindle. I have M-Edge cover for my iPad, and it's very nice quality too. I like the rail system of the Noreve though, which is why I got another one when I upgraded to K3.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

I was leaning toward the Noreve but I read a bunch of CS issues with them here...


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

berfles said:


> I was leaning toward the Noreve but I read a bunch of CS issues with them here...


Noreve CS is frustrating, for sure, but....it's a bit like having a baby..you forget the pain once you have the product in your hands


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> Noreve CS is frustrating, for sure, but....it's a bit like having a baby..you forget the pain once you have the product in your hands


LOL So true


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Got an email from Noreve today apologizing for their poor customer service, saying they grew too fast, but now have it under control and items will ship when they are supposed to.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

mrskb said:


> Noreve CS is frustrating, for sure, but....it's a bit like having a baby..you forget the pain once you have the product in your hands


Haha.

Well so far it's definitely between the Noreve and Octovo... I may have changed my mind on the securing method though, I keep reading that hinge systems crack the Kindles so I'd prefer the elastic straps. I know the Octovo has them, but the Noreve says "built in rail system". I see that it looks to just slide in, but does it actually use the hinge/rail along with that or just the little securing nubby things?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

It slides right in. There is no hinge, like the Amazon cover, and no straps. It stays in snugly without a problem, and leaves the Kindle buttons completely free. That's the main reason I love Noreve covers.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm really into having nice accessories and I've owned an Octovo (vintage), Cole Haan (hand-stained version), M-Edge (pebbled leather platform) and now the Noreve.  

I have to say, Cole Haan was my favorite as far as touch--the leather was awesome and the case captured a lot of the old leather bound book feeling.  But it's super impractical in so much as the hinges mess up the Kindle.

I like the Noreve, a lot and just ordered my 2nd one.  It's a very simple cover.  It snaps closed so that's a great feature for protection.  The cover itself is very classy looking...it's not done up or overworked, and the color choices are really advanced.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> It slides right in. There is no hinge, like the Amazon cover, and no straps. It stays in snugly without a problem, and leaves the Kindle buttons completely free. That's the main reason I love Noreve covers.


One reason I love the rail system is I really, really love the skin I have on my Kindle that I designed myself, and the rail system doesn't cover up even one little corner, it looks like the Kindle is just floating in there.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> One reason I love the rail system is I really, really love the skin I have on my Kindle that I designed myself, and the rail system doesn't cover up even one little corner, it looks like the Kindle is just floating in there.


That's true..nothing about the Noreve obstructs the Kindle


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

The rail system is what sold me on the Noreve.  I haven't seen that on any other real leather cover!  I tolerate corner straps, if necessary.

Glad I ordered before vacation so the wait won't seem as long.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

maries said:


> The rail system is what sold me on the Noreve. I haven't seen that on any other real leather cover! I tolerate corner straps, if necessary.
> 
> Glad I ordered before vacation so the wait won't seem as long.


I cannot STAND corner straps at all. I hate anything that smothers the Kindle, really. I didn't mind the hinges, but got gun-shy after they caused so many problems. Noreve was really the only option for a nice case that appealed to me visually. It's really, really nice...so totally a win/win.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

I've recently opened an Etsy store (hmcurriers.etsy.com) selling handcrafted leather kindle cases. 
They're made using stone-oiled leather, which gives a rustic "old-world" feel to them. The leather is dyed all the way through (so it can't wear off) and is treated with different oils and waxes to make it water-resistant, and is available in Burgundy and Brown. Note: This type of leather doesn't take impressions, so I can't add designs or monogramming.

















I also make cases using tooling leather, lined with the stone-oiled leather. These cases can be easily personalized. I have a variety of colors to stain them in (Blue, Green, Red, Purple, Black, and several shades of Brown/Tan).

















Any case can be held closed with either an elastic strap and button, or an elastic strap running vertically.

Also, if you're interested in something that's not listed, drop me a line and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow you do some beautiful work, absolutely gorgeous.  I also noticed you offer free shipping.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hmcurriers, those are gorgeous!!!  I don't know if you could make one like that for a Sony PRS-350 but if you can, I'm in!!!!  I'd love to have a leather cover for my Sony and covers for it seem to be scarce.


----------



## hmcurriers (Apr 13, 2011)

If you can send me measurements, and photos, I'd be happy to see what I can do!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the Noreve because I just fell in love side grip system that holds the kindle.  I also hate the corner straps on most of the cases.  I don't find the wallet a problem at all.  It actually comes in handy for the occasion paper/card/money that I need to put somewhere that is always close by.  

Look around, somewhere on this board is a thread for leather pouches and bags.  They are high quality leather and hand made.  No cases, just pouches.  But they look really nice.  I just can't remember the name of the company.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

hmcurriers said:


> I've recently opened an Etsy store (hmcurriers.etsy.com) selling handcrafted leather kindle cases.
> They're made using stone-oiled leather, which gives a rustic "old-world" feel to them. The leather is dyed all the way through (so it can't wear off) and is treated with different oils and waxes to make it water-resistant, and is available in Burgundy and Brown. Note: This type of leather doesn't take impressions, so I can't add designs or monogramming.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't know if you could make one like that for a Sony PRS-350 but if you can, I'm in!!!! I'd love to have a leather cover for my Sony and covers for it seem to be scarce.


I'm with Nameless (nice name, BTW).

TMC: Your case appears to be one of the best being offered in leather currently. I also understand why a rail system would be difficult for a person crafting cases by hand to incorporate, and the corners seem like a decent compromise to me (though keep in mind that people are using text entry programs on their Kindles now and key access is becoming more important).

If you made cases for the PRC-350 and -650, there would be less of a market but the ratio of buyers in that market would be higher. It looks as if you might have created a more beautiful leather case than Octovo's Vintage Case, M-Edge's Antique Jacket or, in terms of pure simplicity, even the Oberon line. I can't speak to functionality, however, as we will only know that over time.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope he is away working on one for me.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> I hope he is away working on one for me.


Does this mean you ordered? If so, what style? Please tell me more. Thanks.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Once I found out the designer was willing to make cases for the PRS-350, I ordered one as well:  Brown leather with clasp.  (The two colors offered for the PRS-350 currently seem to be brown and burgundy, and the choices for closure seem to be clasp and an elastic band.) 

I'm waiting to speak with him about available clasp charm styles and confirm that last bit.

Did you happen to see the iPad case with stand and leather straps?  Gorgeous, that.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm wanting brown leather with clasp as well.  Gorgeous!!!  I can't wait.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm wanting brown leather with clasp as well. Gorgeous!!! I can't wait.


Excellent choice, SN. Once I found out the pictured case was burgundy, however, and not brown, I switched to Burgundy. My PRS-350 wears an indigo skin which I think will look nice with the slightly lighter color. The burgundy looked red in one photo, but in three others seems to be a lighter and slightly ruddier brown.

Have a look at the choice of buttons on Hidden Mountain Curriers' Facebook page. So far, there are four possibilities.

(You and I have just opened an aesthetic door for Sony Reader users everywhere.)


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oooooh, I see.  I love the one that is pictured on the burgundy cover....sorta Celtic.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Oberon users will recognize that one as the Celtic Knot.  It has the same name here.  I'm fascinated by the one opposite the Celtic Knot, which has no name.  I'm teetering between those two, since adding the button's the last stage of the project.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am confused about choices but I want one too for the Sony 3550
paula


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

corkyb said:


> I am confused about choices but I want one too for the Sony 3550
> paula


In the picture in the above post by hmcurriers (Reply #85), the closed Kindle case is burgundy. The open case underneath it is brown and is also darker. The button (which Oberon calls a charm) on the burgundy case is in "Celtic Knot." If you go to hmcurriers's Etsy and Facebook sites, you'll see there are four kinds of buttons being offered currently.

In terms of color, you have two choices in oiled leather: Brown and burgundy. I haven't heard that any other colors or kinds of leather are being offered for the PRS-350 or 650, as the creation of covers for those models is new territory for the company.

Kindle covers are available in a far greater number of colors and hand-tooled patterns, but not in stone-oiled leather, which is what interested me in HMC cases in the first place.

Edit: For convenience, here's the photo one more time:










Interestingly, Sony's official case for the 350 uses points which fit into depressions on the top and bottom of the device. It functions very much like Noreve's rail system, in that the entire device is free, secure and, as Patricia says, practically floating. The case's light, which takes a single AAA battery, turns on when you lift the head, bending the stem out of its slot, and off when you put it back. It also shuts off after an hour has passed.

The one third-party leather case that uses Sony's attachment system is this one by Proporta. It also covers the silver of the American 350 completely, which, if you find silver distracting, eliminates the necessity of purchasing a skin.

The official Sony case weighs almost nothing, adds no bulk to the 350 and has ingenious touches that the official Kindle case does not. Unfortunately, the Sony case also feels delicate and has no magnet to keep it closed. The HMC case appears to be made of much better leather (and only leather) and also appears to be better made: more protective, more durable and more likely to gain character with the war wounds of everyday use.

The one thing I'll miss about the official case is the light. I'm hoping I'll be able to use the Solis light or my eLuminator Touch instead.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so glad to see Sony ereader owners have more of a choice in what covers they can get.  These look like they will be beautiful, and I bet they smell oh-so-good.  Please let us know when one of you gets one, give us a detailed review (and pictures) of course.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I am currently using the  Sony Standard Cover like this except in pink because my reader is pink, but it DOES contain small magnets on the front and on the back to help keep the cover closed.

It's not great, just the best that I could find and I can't wait to get a handmade oiled leather cover.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone Nameless said:


> I am currently using the  Sony Standard Cover . . . it DOES contain small magnets on the front and on the back to help keep the cover closed.


Interesting, since my official lighted cover seems not to contain magnets and doesn't stay closed. That and its delicacy are my two least favorite things about it. Its slenderness, convenience and built-in light, and the ingenuity of the design, are the things I like best.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Lysis, I don't know if you sew at all, but you can easily put an elastic band on your case to hold it closed. Here's some pictures of how I did this on my M-Edge cover that doesn't have a closure system. I bought a package of girl's small headbands. I then cut a piece out of one and sewed it back together to make it smaller, the size to fit snugly around the cover. Then put the elastic band around the back side of the cover like this:









Then install your Kindle on top of the band, like this:









Now here's a view of the band on the back side:









And you can also pull it around to the front when your cover is closed, and it keeps it closed:









You can buy these little bands in lots of colors, and they are very inexpensive. I actually did this same thing for my Oberon cover because when I hold the Oberon folded back for reading, I like for it to stay folded closely and the band helps that. This little band works just like the elastic band on the Amazon lighted cover, only theirs is attached to the cover and this one just slides in under the Kindle.


----------



## denodan (Apr 10, 2011)

CAR said:


> I had a Amazon lighted case and I thought the build quality was excellent. Go with the unlighted version.


Without question the Amazon lighted case is the best around, quality is great and the light works great, a nice cool blue light is great for reading. The light may no be even on the Kindle 3, but can still read perfectly well in the dark, many reading lights are yellow, so not really pleasant for reading.

The great thing about the Kindle lighted case is it is a very clever design, and you don't know the light is there, you don't even have to use it, but when you do it works great. I see it the best case by far for the Kindle 3. I love mine.


----------



## Lysis_and_Isis (Aug 13, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Lysis, I don't know if you sew at all, but you can easily put an elastic band on your case to hold it closed.


That was an excellent how-to article disguised as a post, Patricia. I've linked to that post on a thread about HMC cases in the Sony Reader forum on Mobileread.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Lysis.  You know, necessity is the mother of invention as they say.  I would be glad to fix one of these for you, I have several of these little bands, because they come 3 or 4 to a package.  Just let me know how many inches it is around the cover.  I would not expect any payment for something like this, it would just be one of those 'pay it forward' things.  PM me if you are interested.


----------

